# Harvey



## Backcountry 16

X 2 on that from Fla. Hunker down fellas.


----------



## Breeze

Backcountry 16 said:


> X 2 on that from Fla. Hunker down fellas.


Be safe. Looks like it could be a bad one


----------



## Megalops

Be safe fellas hang in there.


----------



## eightwt

May the lord be with you and batten down the hatches.


----------



## coconutgroves

It's rare that a storm doesn't move off. This thing is going to sit over the middle and upper coast through Wednesday of next week. Unreal.

In Austin we have models saying between 4" and 11" of rain by Sunday night! And we are 200 miles from the coast. Some models are calling for 30+" of rain near the coast.


----------



## EdK13

coconutgroves said:


> It's rare that a storm doesn't move off. This thing is going to sit over the middle and upper coast through Wednesday of next week. Unreal.
> 
> In Austin we have models saying between 4" and 11" of rain by Sunday night! And we are 200 miles from the coast. Some models are calling for 30+" of rain near the coast.


Anyone in S. Texas should have some cash on hand. Electronic payment systems are likely to be challenged for a spell.


----------



## EdK13




----------



## Megalops

Some models are showing it could hit TX twice...


----------



## commtrd

Been since 1970 since Celia that a really destructive hurricane hit south TX or Corpus Christi in particular. This one will just sit on the coast raining and tearing stuff up. Could be looking at 30" of rain in a short time + the storm surge. 

Not good at all.


----------



## yobata

Predicted on July 7th!


----------



## damthemainstream

yobata said:


> View attachment 15009
> 
> 
> Predicted on July 7th!


Illuminati confirmed. Where's Trailblazer?


----------



## sjrobin

Harvey has a relatively small eye wall so less wind damage and no wind stations above 60 so far.


----------



## coconutgroves

sjrobin said:


> Harvey has a relatively small eye wall so less wind damage and no wind stations above 60 so far.


That changed quick. It hit cat 3 just after that time. 80+ mph winds in Rockport and Port Aransas.

This could be a perfect storm scenario. Two competing high pressure systems are going to stall this hurricane, then push it back offshore where it will strengthen and head toward Galveston and Houston, which are on the east of the first wave of the storm. That means 5 days of tropical disturbance over a centralized part of the Texas coast, not counting all the run off from rains to the north. All rain towards San Antonio, Austin and Houston all run back to the bays.

To quote one of my favorite comedies "I ain't gonna lie to you Ronnie, there is nothing good about this at all"


----------



## Halfhitch

Posted this earlier today but seems to have disappeared - didn't want the message and thoughts to be missed for those in the track.

Thoughts and prayers are with all in the path – wife and I have been in 3 hurricanes, but only one was a Cat 3 (Opal in 95 while living on PCB, was Cat 4 offshore but came onshore as a strong 3) – scary stuff. Hope Harvey doesn't come ashore as a 4, which I understand it is now upgraded to, 3's bad enough. Hurricane Center also predicted late today a VERY slow movement and possibly staying close to the Texas coast into mid-week. They said possible 35” rain in some spots due to slow movement – hope they’re wrong. As others have said, things can be replaced, lives can’t – please be safe.


----------



## EdK13

Cat 4. This is not going to be a good experience for those that stayed. I have succeeded in convincing some to come here.


----------



## Fishtex

I'm sitting in Austin, cancelled my coastal plans for a while, got some really good scotch, and will tie flies this weekend. I got about 3/4 inch of rain when the first band hit this afternoon. I live in the northwest side, 6-10 inches of rain late tonight is a huge problem in the Hill Country.......I mean huge, it's all rock out here, little soil and a thousand creeks and wet weather drainages, gets crazy real fast. Worst place in the country for fast floods.


----------



## Matts

I've heard it's not too bad in Corpus right now. Let's pray it remains this mild.


----------



## permitchaser

Man you guys be safe. Don't think like Caddy Shack that the hard stuff is not here yet
Looks like massive amount of rain so make sure you boat is accessible


----------



## Ben

Hope you folks in Texas are safe and doing alright


----------



## bonehead

Hoping everybody pulls through and stays safe


----------



## coconutgroves

Rockport got hit hard. Storm made it to Cat 4 just before hitting land. The eye went over Port Aransas and Rockport. So far I have not seen anything about Port Aransas, but there are videos online that show the devastation of Rockport.

No word yet on Port O Connor, but it is to the east of Rockport, so would have been hit by the lashing side of the storm as well.


----------



## triumph

Not much in houston, up until last night - now 10" since 9pm. Little lull here so maybe we can drain a bit.
Prayers to all my Texas brothers!!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Just saw Rockport on TV wow hope everyone in Texas is okay good luck fellas.


----------



## triumph

Have to think POC took a good bit of surge & wind. Haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## AgAngler2370

triumph said:


> Have to think POC took a good bit of surge & wind. Haven't seen anything yet.


Heard the surge wasnt too bad at POC and was blocked alot by the island. No where near as bad as Rockport. Really feel for all those folks.


----------



## 1Fisher77316

EdK13 said:


> Anyone in S. Texas should have some cash on hand. Electronic payment systems are likely to be challenged for a spell.


Some of us have already had over 20 inches of rain and it's still falling. Harvey is now predicted to fall back nearly to the coast before turning and going North again. Right now those of us in the Houston area figure on at least 2 more days of rain.
Tight lines 1Fisher77316


----------



## 1Fisher77316

little or no tidal surge but tons of wind and rain.


----------



## el9surf

Microskiff on the news rescuing folks. Wonder if it's anyone on this board.


----------



## ifsteve

Where are the BLM folks helping out?
Where are the Antifa folks helping out?
Where are the KKK folks helping out?

People should pay attention to things like this. Just everyday folks helping out there neighbors in a time of need. No politics. No left leaning media agenda. No whining about so and so not doing something or other or some racial bias crap.

Just good folks helping other folks in a crisis. THIS is the real America.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Here's my driveway and I am in Florida


----------



## coconutgroves

ifsteve said:


> Where are the BLM folks helping out?
> Where are the Antifa folks helping out?
> Where are the KKK folks helping out?
> 
> People should pay attention to things like this. Just everyday folks helping out there neighbors in a time of need. No politics. No left leaning media agenda. No whining about so and so not doing something or other or some racial bias crap.
> 
> Just good folks helping other folks in a crisis. THIS is the real America.


Give it time, it's early. Wait for the looting to start. Btw, I see mention of left media, but the right is always involved too in throwing stones.

It is always good to see people coming together after a disaster. The week after 9-11, America was a great place. But the next week after many people went back to their bubbles. It will be no different here, that's just how it goes.

We are on the outside of the critical storm path here in Austin, but still have got 12" of rain in the past 3 days. Any other event, this would be non-stop news here locally and isolated just to Austin and the surrounding areas.


----------



## WillW

el9surf said:


> Microskiff on the news rescuing folks. Wonder if it's anyone on this board.
> 
> View attachment 15093


Little


----------



## Smackdaddy53

WillW said:


> Little


Brian Little?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Did anyone see the guy on the news in the white tundra that tried to drive thru the water needs less to say wasn't a good outcome for his truck luckily he was able to get out before it sank. Think it was around Houston.


----------



## WillW

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Brian Little?


Looks like him


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Brian Little?


Yep thats Brian Little and his newest Sabine Skiff. He was with his neighbor out rescuing folks in the Dickinson area. I offered Brian and his wife a place to ride out the storm since they live in Galveston but they were determined to ride out the storm. Ive been watching their rescues on their private IG accounts. Houston was hit hard. 20"+ of rain and still falling. Lots of water rescues in Dickinson and several microskiffs making rescues.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

IMG_5519




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Aug 28, 2017







I-10 & I-45 Ramp in Downtown Houston




  








IMG_5518




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Aug 28, 2017







Pic courtesy of Baydreamer. T3xasfly using the Spear to move the family to safety




  








IMG_5520




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Aug 28, 2017







B little heading out with his newest skiff




  








IMG_5521




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Aug 28, 2017







Sabine Skiff water rescue




  








IMG_5522




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Aug 28, 2017











  








IMG_5522




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Aug 28, 2017







Grateful folks




  








IMG_5522




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Aug 28, 2017


----------



## GullsGoneWild

IMG_5525




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Aug 28, 2017


__
1


----------



## permitchaser

GullsGoneWild said:


> IMG_5525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> GullsGoneWild
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 28, 2017
> 
> 
> __
> 1


Man I saw a flats boat on drudge with a boat full of people. Prayers for all in Texas. Now you guys in LA are next so gas up your boats


----------



## Smackdaddy53

GullsGoneWild said:


> Yep thats Brian Little and his newest Sabine Skiff. He was with his neighbor out rescuing folks in the Dickinson area. I offered Brian and his wife a place to ride out the storm since they live in Galveston but they were determined to ride out the storm. Ive been watching their rescues on their private IG accounts. Houston was hit hard. 20"+ of rain and still falling. Lots of water rescues in Dickinson and several microskiffs making rescues.


Met Brian at the Fishing Show, great dude. I'd buy one if I didn't have a skiff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

GullsGoneWild said:


> IMG_5519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> GullsGoneWild
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 28, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I-10 & I-45 Ramp in Downtown Houston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> GullsGoneWild
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 28, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic courtesy of Baydreamer. T3xasfly using the Spear to move the family to safety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> GullsGoneWild
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 28, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B little heading out with his newest skiff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> GullsGoneWild
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 28, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabine Skiff water rescue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> GullsGoneWild
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 28, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> GullsGoneWild
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 28, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> GullsGoneWild
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 28, 2017


That's an American Hero right there...let's write these guys a good note...


----------



## Pudldux

Hey Smack! Have you heard how Jack Foreman faired thru the storm. Is he open for business? No answer on phone.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pudldux said:


> Hey Smack! Have you heard how Jack Foreman faired thru the storm. Is he open for business? No answer on phone.


He's fine, I was just there a few days ago. Keep calling, he will answer eventually.


----------

